# MAJESTIC'S 2013 NEW YEARS DAY PIN-NIC



## BIGDMACK




----------



## BIG PAGE

TTT


----------



## Terco

Gonna be anutha Bad Ass Pin-nic!!!!!

We'll be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

Hell yah !


----------



## VEINStheONE

Hop going to be on the same day?


----------



## BIG AL 310

:thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou

Nice


----------



## DIPN714

you guys gona make it right this year;;;you no what i am talking about;;;;YEA;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## MR.GM84

~TO THE TOP ~


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Jus dip n will b there....duhhhhhh


----------



## tru2thagame

VEINStheONE said:


> Hop going to be on the same day?


ttt


----------



## DIPN714

PAY OUT PLEASE??????????????????????$100.00 LIKE I GOT LAST YEAR FOR RADICAL HOP


----------



## MR.GM84

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr Solorio

TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23

ttt


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

hope to meet some of you riders from out there Prophecy will be in the house coming at you from Tejas.


----------



## six 2

T.T.T AINT NOTHIN LIKE THE "M" PICNIC. SOME TRY TO DUPLICATE BUT CAN'T.


----------



## VEINStheONE

DIPN714 said:


> PAY OUT PLEASE??????????????????????$100.00 LIKE I GOT LAST YEAR FOR RADICAL HOP



:drama::drama:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

EVERYBODY KNOWS WHERE THE BADDEST CAR SHOW OF THE YEAR IS GOING TO BE....YOU KNOW.


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## BIGJOE619

wheres the hop gonna be?


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE "M"


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TTMT !!:guns:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

NOT $20 PER HEAD.......$20 PER CAR....WHAT A FUCKIN DEAL FOR THE BADDEST LOWRIDER SHOW OF THE YEAR. 20 PEEPS IN A CAR? $20. 40 IN A CAR..$20.....3,500 CARS DEEP LAST YEAR. TTT


----------



## strictly ricc

O:thumbsup:uch......lol... strictly ridin will be n tha house as usual!!!!!!


----------



## blue jay

The only place to be this day.. TRADITION SO CAL. will be there again


----------



## six 2

blue jay said:


> The only place to be this day.. TRADITION SO CAL. will be there again


GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE. TELL A FRIEND. 
TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## 87CADDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## rolldawg213

*La Gente~City Of Angels will be there again!!!!!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

it don't stop!


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

how much for truck? and trailer?


----------



## ROYBOY 84

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

tryen to get my duece ready


----------



## six 2

TTT FOR THE "M"


----------



## jose luis

ttt


----------



## BLAME ME

The one and only event to attend if you want to get the year off right.


----------



## Chucky-LL

​ttt..


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## ICED BOXX

ttt for the picnic of the year!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

PICK NIC OF THE YEAR FOR REAL......TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## del toro

UNIDOS WILL BE THERE!


----------



## silly




----------



## kbron82

BIG M TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93

WESTBOUND CC WILL BE THERE.... NOT MISSING IT THIS YEAR


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ 4 majestics c.c.uffin:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## porkys1965impalass

AUTOHOLICS CC will be there for the 3rd year and it gets better each year


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## MEXICA

ill be there homies


----------



## six 2

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

some try to duplicate but can't TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw

will be up there its the only way to start the new years off right! best picnic all year long


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## HardtoPlease65

gon try n make it out there for my first time...... :x:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE M


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## JOHN818

Better than any show I've been to... Keep doing your thing MAJESTICS..... You know CHEVROLET C.C. Will be there!!!


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE "M"


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

BIG TYMERZ CC


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

IT DONT STOP!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

WE KEEPIN IT M333VEN!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWSCC WILL BE THERE HOMIES...


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## MR.GM84

View attachment 568575


----------



## 92262

TTT


----------



## kbron82

Majestics ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## WESTBOUND93

TO THE TOP FOR THE ONLY WAY TO START 2013


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## WESTBOUND93

BTTMFT!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT FOR THE "M"


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT FOR THE "M"


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTt


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## MalibuLou

IS THE HOP THE SAME DAY?


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TO THE TOP


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## kbron82

Big M ttt


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

T

T

T


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## himbone

when and where is the hop?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

himbone said:


> when and where is the hop?


New years day, at the Santa fe dam...


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

to the top


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## rd62rdstr

Sophisticated Few CC out of Tucson Az will be there!


----------



## six 2

rd62rdstr said:


> Sophisticated Few CC out of Tucson Az will be there!


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## BIG AL 310

:nicoderm:ttt


----------



## six 2

TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## six 2

:h5:


----------



## six 2

:run:


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Smiley77

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## kbron82

Majestics ttt


----------



## STRAY 52

Best show of the year.


----------



## six 2

STRAY 52 said:


> Best show of the year.


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## 66wita6

SANTANA GONA BE STARTIN THE NEW YEAR PROPERLY FORSURE:nicoderm:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

ttt. can't wait.Tejas coming out to Show Support to The Big M.


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm: So whats the deal with the hop:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53

Classics will be out there on the 1st only way to start the year


----------



## six 2

classic53 said:


> Classics will be out there on the 1st only way to start the year


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

top


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

THMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :nicoderm: So whats the deal with the hop:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:Well any word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :nicoderm: So whats the deal with the hop:nicoderm:


----------



## six 2

WE HOPPIN...


----------



## RI82REGAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23

ttt


----------



## Skim

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

to the mutha fuckin top


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## mufasaJR87

purolocos hillsburro from Oregon will be there we bringing sum hoppers what the info on the hop can any body fill me in when it gunna be ? the day of the show or day after? n whats the ticket for the hoppers to get in we gunna have trailers since we outa town thank fellas cant wait new years show always a good turn out


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## classic53

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT........DON'T BE FOOLED BY IMMATATION NEW YEARS DAY PICNICS.....NONE BETTER THAN THE BIG "M" PICNIC ON THE FIRST...IT'S A LOWRIDER SHOW WITH BBQ AND FAMILY...DON'T MISS IT.


----------



## wally dogg

wow six 2..you holding down this post...hey i'll be on here more often .....well...see and be seen ....MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC :yes:


----------



## Skim

:shocked:


----------



## rag61

Ready to do this!!! Mann!!!


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!


----------



## Phatpan

Rollin in on 2 Wheels


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Cant wait!


----------



## six 2

PICNIC OF THE YEAR....NO DOUBT.....TO THE M/F TOP


----------



## JUST2C

six 2 said:


> WE HOPPIN...









$80 bucks presito hi add $15 for shiping


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

BUMP


----------



## six 2

to the top


----------



## ALTERED ONES

BUMP ~TO~TOP 4 THE BIG M,, 2013 ~


----------



## wally dogg

boy.elusive said:


> Cant wait!


 you gotta pay double.....:biggrin:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!


----------



## RIDES3

I WILL BE THERE ROLLING FROM THE IE .CANT WAIT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

to the top


----------



## Boy.HighClass

wally dogg said:


> you gotta pay double.....:biggrin:


Lol fuck it! Im still rollin haha


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTt


----------



## wally dogg

boy.elusive said:


> Lol fuck it! Im still rollin haha


:roflmao:.....hey they got some free shows on the first.....uh....


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!$


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## RI82REGAL

I HEARD IT MIGHT BE AT HOLLYWOOD PARK?


----------



## Skim

NAH ITS ON THE FLYER SAME AS BEFORE TTT


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## JUST2C




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

TTT for the best picnic of the year can't wait Callejero will be there taking Pictures.


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## CJAY

TTT!


----------



## big fish

BIG FISH WILL B THERE


----------



## 66wita6

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> TTT for the best picnic of the year can't wait Callejero will be there taking Pictures.


BADASS PICS RITE HERE!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR_LOCO

TECHNIQUES LA WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Boy.HighClass

wally dogg said:


> :roflmao:.....hey they got some free shows on the first.....uh....


Haha you know ill be there whoopin that ass in bones


----------



## damngoodjt

:thumbsup: We coming


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Jus dip n will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## kbron82

Majestics ttt


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## Skim

NEW YEARS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## Skim

SOME PICS FROM LAST YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

JUST A SAMPLE FROM LAST YEAR -


----------



## Skim

So u know its gonna be crackin


----------



## Skim

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass

almost


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

to the top


----------



## sharks80cutlass

HIGHTIMES PASADENA CA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MAJESTICS C.C!


----------



## BlackDawg

can't wait!!


----------



## six 2

TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP FOR THE "M"


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TOP


----------



## six 2

top


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## six 2

:wave:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

~~~*MAJESTICS CAR CLUB*~~~


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 584278
> $80 bucks presito hi add $15 for shiping


 ttt


----------



## atlascustoms

BIGDMACK said:


> View attachment 568574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568575


*


Can we BBQ With Charcoal At This Event?*


----------



## six 2

Top


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo

*Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*

*Salinas, Ca. March 10th* Rain date March 17th

*Greenspan's Car Show* *Covered and Judged by Streetlow* June 2nd in South Gate, Ca.

*Woodland, Ca. July 21st 

San Jose, Ca. August 25th*

*MORE DATES AND DETAILS TO BE ANOUNCED SOON *


----------



## six 2

top


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## BIG AL 310




----------



## Mr.Negrito

TTT........


----------



## Big Rich

atlascustoms said:


> *
> 
> 
> Can we BBQ With Charcoal At This Event?*


gas grills only


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## calbombas

IS THERE GONNA BE A HOP THIS YEAR? WHERE AT?


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

top


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TO THE TOP


----------



## six 2

top


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67




----------



## CPT BOY

The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## NEFF-U

TTT


----------



## classic53

Classics ready to roll


----------



## R00STER

IM ON MY WAY TO THE AIRPORT TO ATTEND! SEE YOU AT THE PICNIC


----------



## Mr Solorio




----------



## Skim

It's goin down again I see


----------



## Skim

sharks80cutlass said:


> HIGHTIMES PASADENA CA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT MAJESTICS C.C!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## delinquint 61

DelinquentZ c.c. Lookin forward to this!


----------



## mrsdirtyred

JUSDIPN will be there 4sho


----------



## BIGJOE619

I cant wait...


----------



## newage

we commin down from oakland what time this thing start


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Gonna check it out this year!


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED :sprint:


----------



## Skim

Ttt


----------



## kbron82

Ttt


----------



## Hernan

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED :sprint:


See you there USO. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

mrsdirtyred said:


> JUSDIPN will be there 4sho


Jus dip n all day


----------



## cadillac tone

BIG TYMERS


----------



## Rag Ryda

LAHABORAREA64 said:


> LETS GET THIS PARTY STARTED :sprint:





Hernan said:


> See you there USO. :thumbsup:


yezzziiirrr, let's do this fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

Black Magic's Hydraulic 4 pump set up for sale hard line got done by Ron for my car i am going another route $3000.00 can deliver to la on new years i have pay pal too ready will ship at buyers pays for shipping


----------



## DIPN714

wow..big doe


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm::nicoderm::tears::tears:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

uffin:


----------



## OG 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TO THE TOP


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC




----------



## six 2

top


----------



## gema68

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## MR.GM84

*will be in the house 
TO THE TOP :nicoderm:*


----------



## Mr.Negrito

TTT:rimshot:


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TOP


----------



## BIG AL 310

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Gonna be on


----------



## six 2

TOP


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TOP


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Barajas '79

What parking lot is the picnic on? Parking lot 3 is huge & parking lot 6 is ok.


----------



## Barajas '79

TTT


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## groovin ruben

:tears: Not gonna be able to go this year.


----------



## Kcruz89

What time does the event start?


----------



## Greenspans

TTT


----------



## angel1954

martinez-restoration is going out there hope every one have fun and a good time with there family thank you for your business and i hope every one had a good year and a good new year thank you angel


----------



## six 2

The event Start @6:00 a.m. When the park open


----------



## six 2

WE HAVE THE WHOLE PARK FOR THE PICNIC


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## big kev

when tyme iz da hoppin gonna get crackin !!!


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD C. C. Will be in the house.


----------



## bigdogg323

Im gonna miss this again :tears: maybe nxt yr 


Take alot of pics


----------



## BIGTITO64

Im working Damn I'm gonna miss this


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## MR.GM84

Fuck it call in sick


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Leaving rite know.See you guys in 5 hours .


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

Good Times CC getting ready 2 walk out the door and get an early start 2 get a good spot everyone on the road be safe Happy New Years 2 all ....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

Checking in from I5 south see everyone in a few!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

Roll out


----------



## MAJESTIC85

HI DESERT AND AV MAJESTICS ABOUT TO ROLL OUT! LET'S BE SAFE HOMIES
....


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Rollin out rite now


----------



## jimdog

Have fun guys post some pictures ........


----------



## Los 210

:dramaics


----------



## EXCANDALOW

AGREED!!!!!



jimdog said:


> *Have fun guys post LOTS OF pictures ......*..


DIGO PARA LOS POBRES QUE NO PUDIMOS IR !!


----------



## LURCH63

Any pics yet:drama:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Damn. Difficult getting ass out of bed. What time it start? Good time to show up? Only 15 mins away.


----------



## ~JALISCO~

donde estan las fotos?


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## ~JALISCO~

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:drama:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## abelblack65

Nice pics omar


----------



## MrBowtie

rick383, PM sent


----------



## jcmascorro

TTT


----------



## Blvdking62

Any champagne impalas?


----------



## BIGTITO64

Damn


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Elite car club showing off everything at the Majestics picnic.....
from Lowrider of the year to street cars to even custom kids rides


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Damn looks likes everyones having fun , wish i cud have made it


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:thumbsup:


----------



## jefflit

Amazing turnout. Great weather.

Random pics here.


----------



## groovin ruben

jefflit said:


> Amazing turnout. Great weather.
> 
> Random pics here.[/QUOTE
> :thumbsup: Nice Pics !!


----------



## visionquest23

sweet!!


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions

Bad ass turn out! Be back for next year. Hop off was sick!


----------



## bigdogg323

ANYMORE PICS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## locorider

jefflit said:


> Amazing turnout. Great weather.
> 
> Random pics here.


Cool pics man, thanks for sharing


----------



## low4life.toyo

Nice pic's thanks 4 sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

EXCANDALOW said:


> AGREED!!!!!
> 
> DIGO PARA LOS POBRES QUE NO PUDIMOS IR !!


OWNER OF A BUNCH OF IMPALA RAGS AND BELAIRS:nicoderm:


----------



## six 2

OFF THE MUTHA FUCKIN CHAIN.....WOW .....PARK PACKED OUT


----------



## MILGON




----------



## JOHNCRAPPER

Today was a good day way to start off the year 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/taRjocjyavk


----------



## OMAR TRECE




----------



## OMAR TRECE

JOHNCRAPPER said:


> Today was a good day way to start off the year
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://youtu.be/taRjocjyavk


----------



## OMAR TRECE

abelblack65 said:


> Nice pics omar


_*My Homie George from New Illusions Valle de Coachella took them i just put them up here but yes Nice pics *_


----------



## Barba

MILGON said:


>


HOT CHOCOLATE RITE THERE!!


----------



## 1964rag




----------



## 1964rag




----------



## Mr Solorio

Delinquentz CC had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964rag




----------



## LURCH63

Fucking nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

1964rag said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

IT WAS PACKED WAY MORE THAN LAST YEAR!!!!


----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## 1964rag




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What a way to start off the New Year The Majestic's Picnic never lets me down bad ass Rides Cruizing around the park all day long.


----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## nobueno

Put some photos up on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## lo4lyf

why no plaques in the lifestyle cars?


----------



## bigdaddy805




----------



## IIMPALAA

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Wasnt as packed like last yr but its still da shit


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

IT WAS MORE CARS THEN LAST YEAR


----------



## IN YA MOUF

im sure its none of my business, but whats with the Lifestyle cars not being plaqued? :dunno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

GREAT PICS HOMIES KEEP THEM COMING !!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Will post more Tommorrow after work it was along day Today.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> IT WAS MORE CARS THEN LAST YEAR


 :nicoderm: YO VATOS SHUD HAVE A MAJESTIC CAR SHOW SOON WITH ALL DAT.. $$! QUE NOO?? :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Great pictures keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

Just got back from there.Well worth the 5 hour drive.Another great time :thumbsup:,Thanks Majestics cc.See you next year .


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

Dose anyone have any video of this or from the shaw...?????


----------



## TORONTO

Great pics! Some heavy hitters out there! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Looked like a Good turn out


----------



## LURCH63

Moaaaar


----------



## ~JALISCO~

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Moaaaar


x2


----------



## HATE ME

Ttt


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC

Another bad ass picnic it was! Well worth the 14 hour drive to get there and back...Great job Majestics CC!:thumbsup:


----------



## jose luis

Damm another great picnic, next year i'm gonna drink less so that i can make it, great pics..


----------



## maximus63

Thanks to the ones taking the time to post the pics,* KEEP ADDING MORE !!
:chuck:
*


----------



## Johnny562

Any idea how many cars showed up?


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN 
AND FUNNEL CAKES.
NEW ILLUSIONS CC 
VALLE DE COACHELLA
WE HAD A COOL AZZ DAY.
THANKS TO D-MACK AND MAJESTICS CC.
P.S. we found a set of Honda keys.


----------



## Kcruz89




----------



## Kcruz89




----------



## Kcruz89




----------



## Kcruz89




----------



## BIGJOE619

I had a great time at the Majestics picnic i missed the last 2 years but went yesterday.. that shit was off the hook...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

:thumbsup:fuckin off the hook


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

Hell yeah it was on and crackin!!!


----------



## JOHNCRAPPER

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> Dose anyone have any video of this or from the shaw...?????



Here's a video I took bro 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/taRjocjyavk


----------



## JOHNCRAPPER

Some more videos I took from yesterday 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUFXQ-RzUhA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VclG3D8gKJg


----------



## 6DEUCE6

Yesterday was fun! I can't think of a better way to start the New Year. Thanks to the Majestics and everyone who showed up and had a good time! See you next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

Thread Information
There are currently 19 users browsing this thread. (10 members and 9 guests)
Junior LOC scrappin68 porkys1965impalass Amahury760+ Big Rob M ciscosfc amx805 oldschoolmoonroof SILENT6 70 monte

:wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

ONE LIFE CAR CLUB had a Blast out there yesterday!

Looking forward to Next Years Picnic.


----------



## Sangre Latina

Had a good time Majestics keep up the good work here are couple pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## MELLOMAN

GOODTIMES C.C. WANT TO THANK MAJESTICS FOR ANOTHER HELL OF A PICNIC IT WAS OFF THE HOOK HAD A GOODTIME AN WAT A WAY TO START THE NEW YEAR OFF...TILL THE NEXT ONE


----------



## eric0425

STYLISTICS HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT WITH ALOT OF NICE CARS :thumbsup:


----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_First set of pic's are up homies of :worship:"The Orlies Coca Tribute"! 

Here's your link:_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html



























_Rest In Peace Orlie.... :angel:_


----------



## BLUE OWL

*UNIDOS HAD A GREAT TIME*


----------



## MR O.G.

REAL CLASSICS C.C. AND LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO O.G. CHENTE HAD A FIRME TIME.


----------



## classic53

thanks Majestics had a good day hanging out at the dam .


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## Impslap

I love Rolls Royce, but its funny how its overshadowed in the sea of classics.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## rag61

Event not to miss!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _First set of pic's are up homies of :worship:"The Orlies Coca Tribute"!
> 
> Here's your link:_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rest In Peace Orlie.... :angel:_


:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro




----------



## japos 84

WE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC !!WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR AGAIN !!:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _First set of pic's are up homies of :worship:"The Orlies Coca Tribute"!
> 
> Here's your link:_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Rest In Peace Orlie.... :angel:_


 IS HIS FAMILY KEEPIN HIS SHOP OPEN?


----------



## jojo67

TTT


----------



## rick383

MrBowtie said:


> rick383, PM sent


 sent you a pm yesterday


----------



## Skim

rag61 said:


> Event not to miss!!!


It was good seeing I out there man


----------



## JDunique805

LiL Guero and JD from 805 Ventura County had a blast out there. Mad Props to Majestics C.C. for putting on a great BBQ. Be back next year.


----------



## six 2

:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## HATE ME

Ttt


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

ELITE C.C. Had a Blast. Great way to Kick Off 2013!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Have to Thank The Sick for this Great Pic of Rotten Apple & EL REY from Majestic New Years Picnic. Lowriders from NYC to CA.. Thank you to the De Alba's for all the Help and making me feel as if I was family.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

TKeeby79 said:


> Have to Thank The Sick for this Great Pic of Rotten Apple & EL REY from Majestic New Years Picnic. Lowriders from NYC to CA.. Thank you to the De Alba's for all the Help and making me feel as if I was family.


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlouie

Great Show !!


----------



## JOHN818

CHEVROLET CC had a great time!!!


----------



## himbone

wheres the hop video's?


----------



## MR.GM84

thanks to the homie's from Majestics for the event of the year 
:thumbsup: CADILLAC CONNECT will be next year 
thanks D MACK


----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck




----------



## M3xican R3dn3ck

Had a good time at the Majestics picnic Great way to start 2013


----------



## 66wita6

AS ALWAYS,MAJESTICS WAS OFF THE HOOK!SANTANA C.C MOST DEFINITLY WILL BE HERE NEXT YR TOO...







:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/20jnds.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## BLUE OWL

del toro said:


>


NICE PICS TORO


----------



## nobueno

Another set of photos on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## g spanks

yeah big spank in 
tha
t black on black duse was 
there


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Had a great time big M ttt


----------



## SEANZILLA

I wish I didn't have to work, would of loved to kick it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

nobueno said:


> Another set of photos on http://www.jaebueno.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## no joke

my buddy had 1 of the BADDEST rag 58s in the whole park!!!! thanks to chevrolet cc for saving my 3 buddies and i 4 spots, cool dudes


----------



## no joke




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Chevyhound

DREAM ON said:


>


Nice photos. That's US postage stamp material. :thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete

SEANZILLA said:


> I wish I didn't have to work, would of loved to kick it


You missed it fool, Shit was BADD ASS.. :twak:

NO C.C


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4Zq84l7Vdk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Mr Minnesota

lo4lyf said:


> why no plaques in the lifestyle cars?





IN YA MOUF said:


> im sure its none of my business, but whats with the Lifestyle cars not being plaqued? :dunno:


Maybe their no longer members of that club. :dunno:


----------



## Johnny562

blue jay said:


> I aint one to gossip..but..ya maybe there no longer from lifestyle...im just sayinnnnnn..



... :drama:


----------



## DREAM ON

Chevyhound said:


> Nice photos. That's US postage stamp material. :thumbsup:


Thank you!!!


----------



## wally dogg

81cutty'elite' said:


> ELITE C.C. Had a Blast. Great way to Kick Off 2013!!!!


Yep..this was nice...the best people...in the world the best weather....oh yea THE BEST CARS..from a to z..


----------



## CPT BOY

The Imperials had a great time too:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:cheesy:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Mr Minnesota said:


> Maybe their no longer members of that club. :dunno:


----------



## no joke




----------



## peewee

THANX FOR THE PIC, ON BEHALF OF ONE LIFE CAR CLUB
:thumbsup:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

lo4lyf said:


> why no plaques in the lifestyle cars?





Mr Minnesota said:


> Maybe their no longer members of that club. :dunno:





RagtopPete said:


> NO C.C




Naaaaw, get outta here....that can't be right? Cartoons too?! :shocked:

Musta been a mutiny in that muthafucka!


----------



## Sangre Latina

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## Sangre Latina

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13

TTT


----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Keep them coming


----------



## El Aztec Pride

RagtopPete said:


> You missed it fool, Shit was BADD ASS.. :twak:
> 
> NO C.C


 :wave: SUPP PETE, HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO! :yes:


----------



## ensign823

Awesome pics :thumbsup:

Kev
---


Backup


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=317fThGL0Io&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## shops laggard

[/QUOTE]

Me & Jr was checking out the bad a$$ big body when Benny snap this pic at the Big M Picnic; we had a great time kicking it. Stay cool from the Vic's and Happy New Years 2013 to everyone.


----------



## ElProfeJose

JUST2C said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=317fThGL0Io&feature=player_detailpage


Good video.


----------



## RagtopPete

Wassup homie, Happy New year to you to...:thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: SUPP PETE, HAPPY NEW YEAR BRO! :yes:


----------



## King of the Burbz

Okay okay,looked like an awesome turnout,but where are the pics of the CALI IMAGE line-up?I beleive the masses of their online followers that weren't fortunate to make this event deserve to so see the most baddest club's line-up.I am beggining to put 2 & 2 together now & really know now why them Lifetstyle guys weren't flyin plaques.Could they be jumpin ship to the IMAGE???Did MR. SHADES have something to do with this???Hmmmmmm,i know the IMAGE works in mysterious ways & believe this is a conspiracy in the making.....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

King of the Burbz said:


> Okay okay,looked like an awesome turnout,but where are the pics of the CALI IMAGE line-up?I beleive the masses of their online followers that weren't fortunate to make this event deserve to so see the most baddest club's line-up.I am beggining to put 2 & 2 together now & really know now why them Lifetstyle guys weren't flyin plaques.Could they be jumpin ship to the IMAGE???Did MR. SHADES have something to do with this???Hmmmmmm,i know the IMAGE works in mysterious ways & believe this is a conspiracy in the making.....


Their rides were in the vip section, no cameras allowed...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Their rides were in the vip section, no cameras allowed...


L M F A O !!!!!!!!


----------



## JustPosting

shops laggard said:


> Me & Jr was checking out the bad a$$ big body when Benny snap this pic at the Big M Picnic; we had a great time kicking it. Stay cool from the Vic's and Happy New Years 2013 to everyone.


Didnt know you and jr were down there. Nice event, 1st time there and couldnt believe all the beautiful rides that came out.





















Mikey from our club took his ride but, ended up on Crenshaw having fun rather than the dam.


----------



## JustPosting

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Their rides were in the vip section, no cameras allowed...


I couldnt get past the bouncer to even see them :banghead: 

anybody get pics? :x:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57IU8jYNyso&feature=player_detailpage :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg

:wave: thanks for comming ya'll...hope everbody had a good time!!!!!


----------



## shops laggard

JustPosting said:


> Didnt know you and jr were down there. Nice event, 1st time there and couldnt believe all the beautiful rides that came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey from our club took his ride but, ended up on Crenshaw having fun rather than the dam.


It is hard to see everyone walking around or driving because it is always packed, and everyone is moving, and grooving. I am glad that you had a good time Johnny. The 64 is looking good in that traffic with the PARLIAMENT plaque representing San Jo. Me and Jr been going to this for awhile now (Years). Well, Happy New Year and we will see you at a car show, picnic or cruise. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard

:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER

Sangre Latina said:


>


 I LOVE IT, KEEP THEM COMING!


----------



## ~SOUL~96

King of the Burbz said:


> Okay okay,looked like an awesome turnout,but where are the pics of the CALI IMAGE line-up?I beleive the masses of their online followers that weren't fortunate to make this event deserve to so see the most baddest club's line-up.I am beggining to put 2 & 2 together now & really know now why them Lifetstyle guys weren't flyin plaques.Could they be jumpin ship to the IMAGE???Did MR. SHADES have something to do with this???Hmmmmmm,i know the IMAGE works in mysterious ways & believe this is a conspiracy in the making.....


who cares that they left lifestyle members come and go only the loyal and real members stay through thick and thin. i find it funny that ppl leave clubs to either start there own or cuz they have a fall out with other members or they dont like what the pres is doing with the club or they just want to hop into another club. lame ass excuses is what i see you joined a club for a reason if you were going to leave it later on maybe you should of never joined it in the first place.


----------



## wally dogg

~SOUL~96 said:


> who cares that they left lifestyle members come and go only the loyal and real members stay through thick and thin. i find it funny that ppl leave clubs to either start there own or cuz they have a fall out with other members or they dont like what the pres is doing with the club or they just want to hop into another club. lame ass excuses is what i see you joined a club for a reason if you were going to leave it later on maybe you should of never joined it in the first place.


wo... thats deep....:drama:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

~SOUL~96 said:


> who cares that they left lifestyle members come and go only the loyal and real members stay through thick and thin. i find it funny that ppl leave clubs to either start there own or cuz they have a fall out with other members or they dont like what the pres is doing with the club or they just want to hop into another club. lame ass excuses is what i see you joined a club for a reason if you were going to leave it later on maybe you should of never joined it in the first place.


Well Said :thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


DOPE VIDEO!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## wally dogg

ciscosfc said:


> DOPE VIDEO!!


:biggrin:


----------



## De Hemet

~SOUL~96 said:


> who cares that they left lifestyle members come and go only the loyal and real members stay through thick and thin. i find it funny that ppl leave clubs to either start there own or cuz they have a fall out with other members or they dont like what the pres is doing with the club or they just want to hop into another club. lame ass excuses is what i see you joined a club for a reason if you were going to leave it later on maybe you should of never joined it in the first place.


How long have you been in your club???...the only reason I ask everyone of those ex members have been banging LIFESTYLE for 10-20years...their more then allowed to go ahead and do their own thing or take a break whatever the case is


----------



## SupremeAir

Had a great time havent been for a couple years ...nice seeing old friends had the best seat in the house for the hop rite on top of our rv......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Sangre Latina said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

SupremeAir said:


> Had a great time havent been for a couple years ...nice seeing old friends had the best seat in the house for the hop rite on top of our rv......


you comming next year right>?:biggrin:


----------



## six 2

TOP


----------



## Marty McFly

~SOUL~96 said:


> who cares that they left lifestyle members come and go only the loyal and real members stay through thick and thin. i find it funny that ppl leave clubs to either start there own or cuz they have a fall out with other members or they dont like what the pres is doing with the club or they just want to hop into another club. lame ass excuses is what i see you joined a club for a reason if you were going to leave it later on maybe you should of never joined it in the first place.


gtfo


----------



## xavierthexman




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

xavierthexman said:


>


 only if this video was longer:banghead: STILL COOL VIDEO:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## R00STER

xavierthexman said:


>


VERY NICE VIDEO!


----------



## 67imp

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SOUL~96

De Hemet said:


> How long have you been in your club???...the only reason I ask everyone of those ex members have been banging LIFESTYLE for 10-20years...their more then allowed to go ahead and do their own thing or take a break whatever the case is


going on a year now im only 22 yrs old but been around lowriders my whole life im 3rd generation in my family. and i could careless how long they been banging lifestyle they could be in from the start of it, for me if your in a club your in it till the wheels fall off that mutha fucker no matter what happens, like i said real members stay through thick and thin or whatever the case maybe.


----------



## HATE ME

maybe the wheels fell off already.. 



~SOUL~96 said:


> going on a year now im only 22 yrs old but been around lowriders my whole life im 3rd generation in my family. and i could careless how long they been banging lifestyle they could be in from the start of it, for me if your in a club your in it till the wheels fall off that mutha fucker no matter what happens, like i said real members stay through thick and thin or whatever the case maybe.


----------



## joker75




----------



## rag61




----------



## rag61




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

show shit on them streetzzzzzzzz :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SOUL~96

Marty McFly said:


> gtfo


:roflmao:


----------



## ~SOUL~96

HATE ME said:


> maybe the wheels fell off already..


they maybe did fall and oh well who cares..


----------



## HATE ME

*.*


----------



## BIGTITO64

TTT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## wally dogg

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## H8R PROOF

~SOUL~96 said:


> going on a year now im only 22 yrs old but been around lowriders my whole life im 3rd generation in my family. and i could careless how long they been banging lifestyle they could be in from the start of it, for me if your in a club your in it till the wheels fall off that mutha fucker no matter what happens, like i said real members stay through thick and thin or whatever the case maybe.


1 year & 22. Sounds 2 me like ur still alittle wet behind the ear. Everyone is entitled 2 their own opinions BUT sometimes its best 2 NOT say anything @ all unless u have been there or what the hell ur talking bout. I have a lot of bro`s in LIFESTYLE & whatever their reason is 4 not flyin the plaque....its best 4 them right now. ONCE LIFESTYLE........ALWAYS LIFESTYLE.


----------



## 1964rag

:thumbsup:


~SOUL~96 said:


> who cares that they left lifestyle members come and go only the loyal and real members stay through thick and thin. i find it funny that ppl leave clubs to either start there own or cuz they have a fall out with other members or they dont like what the pres is doing with the club or they just want to hop into another club. lame ass excuses is what i see you joined a club for a reason if you were going to leave it later on maybe you should of never joined it in the first place.


----------



## lil_zuess

~SOUL~96 said:


> going on a year now im only 22 yrs old but been around lowriders my whole life im 3rd generation in my family. and i could careless how long they been banging lifestyle they could be in from the start of it, for me if your in a club your in it till the wheels fall off that mutha fucker no matter what happens, like i said real members stay through thick and thin or whatever the case maybe.


Your rite real members do stick threw thick and thin but as you be in club for so long sometime all the bull shit get old...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> IS HIS FAMILY KEEPIN HIS SHOP OPEN?


Yes Sirrrrr! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

Is this gonna be in the same spot for 2014?


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

Guam707 said:


> Is this gonna be in the same spot for 2014?


YES SIR;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Chucky-LL

TMF​T


----------



## Afterlife

No picnic show for 2014???


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 87euro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

post ur
new flyers guys


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

2014?


----------



## Chucky-818

Big m


----------



## 1952allday

Majestic's where are you 
Where is the 2014 flyer I'm always looking forward for this event


----------



## 59JUNKIE

TTT


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## chevrolet62

for those of us trailering do we have to pay an additional $20 for truck and trailer


----------

